# Framing cross stitch



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Are there any cross stitchers out there?  How do you frame your projects?  I have just been to two shops for quotes and the cheapest was £60 - that is a bit above my budget!

Will it work just as well with some double sided tape and a photo frame??  Has anyone got any suggestions?

Thanks 

Sue


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi there i cross stitch as well!

I just put them in a normal frame for pictures if that makes sense?

Kate xx


----------



## Tillypops (Nov 7, 2005)

I just get a strong piece of cardboard and put the cross stitch over it, and fold the edges to the back.  Then I sew the edges across the board, from side to side and diagonally which keeps the cross stitch flat and holds it in place.  Then you can put it in a normal picture frame.

Love
Tillypops
xxxxx


----------



## brownowl23 (Jan 3, 2006)

Tilly

I do that too, but I was trying to work out how to explain what I did

Chris


----------



## Tillypops (Nov 7, 2005)

Chris

Took me two or three attempts until it sounded vaguely right     

Tilly
xx


----------



## emsy25 (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi,

I am a cross stitcher.  When I frame them, I iron the cross stitch, then spray it with starch and then frame it.  The iron and starch help tighten it up.  Works a dream.

Emma
x x x x


----------



## Pin (Apr 18, 2006)

Hiya,

I do the same with lacing it up the back, but before that i always: wash the finished piece in hot soapy water, rinse it, then iron it dry face down on a thick towel.  And i also always using mounting card to display it in the frame.  

Pin X


----------



## Lorri (Apr 17, 2005)

I usually just iron it, but the starch spray sounds like a great idea. If the frame backing closes tight, then you don't always need to do the stitching across the back.

I have heard about a product that you can mount the cross stitch on (sticky backing or something I think), but have not looked into it yet.  I have one to frame and one on the go, so am gonna google it right now !


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Thanks for all the tips, ladies!  That has certainly given me a few options!  

I have one of a North American Indian and one of a Monet/poppy fields that I did years ago and haven't got round to framing, now I have a bigger house I have more wall space that I need to fill!  I am also 3/8ths of the way through a horse and foal in a field.

When I was in England I bought some sticky backed card from a picture shop, but I just can't find it over here.  Those ideas that you have given are brilliant and I will have a go at framing them next week!

Thanks again!  You have saved me a lot of money!

Hugs to all!

Sue


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Hi Sue, 

Just thought id reply. Depending on the size of your cross stitch, if its quite large id wash it and iron it. Then lace up the back. This takes a lot of patience and time and can be a pain in the **** trying to get it accurate but will be worth it in the end. When looking for frames make sure they are deep enough for if you want to put a surround in it, as some frames arnt deep enough and you cant get the back on. Most craft shops do the surrounds for a couple of pounds. 
My mums house is covered in them most of them she has had framed by someonelse. I remember one costing her over £100! After that she asked if she could watch how they did it and since then has done it all herself  

Huggles
Nikki xx


----------

